# Putford Aries Daughter Craft



## SJHE

I'm not sure if this is the best section to post this in but I am looking for information/photos regarding the FRC that is on the Standbye Vessel Putford Aries. I believe the FRC is named Putford Progress and is a Halmatic Pacific 38 RIB.

I ask as I have recently purchased a much older boat of the same make/model that is in need of refurbishment/modernisation and I am looking for inspiration from a more modern comparison.

These boats are quite rare and this seems to be the only one that I can find that is still serving in her original role and is likely to be unaltered.

Perhaps somebody on the forum works for Putford and may be able to assist? Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

